# New



## Anthonyhuber (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi Friends,
My name is Anthony, I'm new to this Forum


----------



## Lift-on (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome bud


----------



## brazey (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## sneedham (Jan 28, 2014)

Welcome bro.....


----------



## charley (Jan 31, 2014)

*
Welcome Bro ...
*


----------



## usmclifter (Feb 2, 2014)

wasup brother? ooh rah...


----------



## blergs. (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome man!


----------



## Anthonyhuber (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks Everyone...Can anyone tell me how to improve your abs?


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 8, 2014)

diet!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlphaStrength50 (Feb 8, 2014)

wassip man!!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonyhuber (Feb 11, 2014)

What are best ways to improve your biceps and triceps?


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 11, 2014)

Anthonyhuber said:


> What are best ways to improve your biceps and triceps?



Preacher curls and close grip bench press


Warrior


----------



## The Spaniard (Feb 11, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## eminemnyc (Feb 27, 2014)

Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 27, 2014)

OP, welcome to IMF.

You're asking basic questions.
It is good you're asking but you can research those questions on the forum.
There is a wealth of information available here.
IMF is a valuable resource and I encourage you to take full advantage of it.

Read, read, read. Then read some more.

Start with the rules and sticky's.


----------



## Swole708 (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## heavylifting1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Welcome!!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Bigjoegreen (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome,new here myself,good luck.


----------



## merogers1987 (Mar 5, 2014)

For abs I would work them in after or during every workout. with proper technique and good diet, results should be felt soon.


----------



## CEM Store (Mar 7, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

